# Travel Advertising > Attractions >  Germany

## henryivane

Germany is increasingly becoming a happening tourist destination globally. Berlin, the capital city is located in eastern Germany and gives you the perfect feel of Jewish culture. It is popular for its music, art, lively nightlife, orchestras, theatres, palaces and museums

----------


## munizedward

Though it remains far less well known or understood by foreigners than some other European countries, since reunification Germany has gained a higher profile as a travel destination. The most popular destination is Berlin, one of the most fascinating capitals in Europe. Many of Germanys other major cities have proud histories as independent city states or as capitals of kingdoms in their own right.

----------


## igeorge

I agree with both of your, Berlin is undoubtedly the best place in Germany because I visited there last year and I really enjoyed there, the places are full of attractions and historical which I really  like.

----------


## ankita1234

Food is a big part of German culture; Sauerkraut and bratwurst sausages are two of the foods most commonly associated with the country. and also known for beer and bratwurst, Germany is commonly known for its contributions to the automotive industry.

----------


## davidsmith36

Germany is progressively turning into an occurrence vacationer goal all inclusive. Berlin, the capital city is situated in eastern Germany and gives you the ideal feel of Jewish culture. It is mainstream for its music, craftsmanship, vivacious nightlife, symphonies, theaters, royal residences and historical centers. 
Nourishment is a major a portion of German culture; Sauerkraut and bratwurst wieners are two of the sustenances most ordinarily connected with the nation. furthermore known for brew and bratwurst, Germany is generally known for its commitments to the car business.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Germany is a Western European country with a landscape of forests, rivers, mountain ranges and North Sea beaches.

----------


## Rettu

I have never been to Germany, but I would very much like to visit this country. What city can you advise me for an exciting vacation this summer?

----------


## Gavvrie

> I have never been to Germany, but I would very much like to visit this country. What city can you advise me for an exciting vacation this summer?


Most of all I liked the visit to Bavaria. It's a very beautiful city with an interesting history and impressive architecture. I would love to visit Germany again precisely because of my trip to Bavaria. By the way, if you want to really have a good rest and not have any problems with visiting public places, then I can share with you a resource where you will find list of non-working days Bavaria, Germany. This is really very useful information for those who are used to planning their trips in advance or who want to visit certain places during their visit to Bavaria.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

I had visited Germany in 2014 its a very beautiful place. In the meantime I ad also visited Iceland with Discover Iceland had a great vacation there. Northtern lights, waterfalls and volcanoes are just awesome.

----------


## JordanJamie

wow, great, I was wondering how to cure acne naturally. and found your site by google, learned a lot, now i’m a bit clear. I’ve bookmark your site and also add rss. keep us updated.

----------

